# Who is going to Mumford and Sons on Sunday?



## Jan (4/2/16)

Just curious if some of my fellow forum members will be there


----------



## GlacieredPyro (5/2/16)

We going on Saturday.
Hoping for little or no rain.


----------



## Soprono (6/2/16)

You shall see the clouds. Well on Saturday that is ️


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## GlacieredPyro (7/2/16)

Was front amd center. The show was fantastic. Couple of clouds around me.


LOTS of twisp. Mostly the large earo style one. Had cool convo with someone wanting to know more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soprono (7/2/16)

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GlacieredPyro (7/2/16)

Was so cool. Fiance almost got knocked on her arse when he came back to stage after going for a stroll. Her sister got n bloody lip from him which she loved lol.


----------

